# New Guy Here With A question



## Spencer2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello everyone.  Got a quick question for ya.  I found this Gun: Mosin-Nagant 91/30 Round receiver rifle, 7.62x54R caliber at jgsales.com.  They have a new stock you can buy for it: Mosin Nagant Monte Carlo Stock. MOI0300.  My question is would this make a good hunting rifle?  

Thanks for your replies!

Spencer


----------



## Big7 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes... I have 2 and my Dad has one.

Ballistics are about the same as the 30-06.
Surplus ammo is available pretty cheap to practice with.
Was the Russian, Soviet, and Finnish main battle rifle
from late 1800's and MANY special purpose "sniper"
rifles were made from this platform.

Footnote: This is THE LONGEST, continuous use military round
in history.

It is STILL used in the Russian (and other) sniper rifles,
a newer version called the Dragunov and medium machine
guns.
HERE: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=172_1191441622


The Norma Company was the only one that produced 
a loaded cartridge in the US for a long time and they are VERY expensive.. 
Now Privi-Partisan, Wolf and a few others produce
fine hunting rounds... cheaper than the Norma..

This is one of my favorite calibers..
Nothing in this hemisphere this round can't deal with.

Go HERE for more info:
http://www.7.62x54r.net/

Of the two I own, one is original and am working on one similar to this. 
They are tough and powerful. If you need any help PM me!

Stay away from the "bolt kit" if it came with the ATI stock...
Pay a smith $30.00 to bend the bolt for you.. 

Dad's was already "sporterized" - NOT "bubbaized" when my Mama
got it for him as a wedding gift.. I'll get some pics for you
when I have the time...


----------



## Spencer2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Where is a good place to get the ammo for it?  Would a place like DIck's Sporting Goods carry it or would i have to go to a surplus store or somewhere like that?


----------



## Big7 (Feb 14, 2010)

Spencer2009 said:


> Where is a good place to get the ammo for it?  Would a place like DIck's Sporting Goods carry it or would i have to go to a surplus store or somewhere like that?



_*Gun shows*_ for the milsurp and a "gun shop"
Franklin's, Tucker Gun, Bullseye or something like that, for the hunting loads...

A lot "on-line" too..
Cheaper-Than-Dirt, Sportsman's Guide, etc... Will have it.

Dicks and Wal-mart won't have it..


----------



## Spencer2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks guys i really appreciate it!


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 14, 2010)

I reload for mine,, 150gr Nosler Ballistic Tips @.308 reducer necked brass.
 It will shoot a 1-1/2" group @100yrds.
I did a trigger job ,, plus scout mount,, and  2x7x32 pistol scope.


----------



## Spencer2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

So is this the ammo that i would use for hunting?  
7.62 x54r (7.62x54R) 180gr SP Sellier & Bellot Box (20 rds) 
$17.95 
4102323
Sellier & Bellot 180gr SP, boxer-primed, reloadable brass for the 7.62x54. Take your Mosin-Nagant hunting! If you have a Finnish rifle chambered in this round also called 7.62x53mm or 7.62x53R.
http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/762x54r_ammunition.html


----------



## 99Tarbox (Feb 14, 2010)

From http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=6&f=49&t=305759

I wish I had one of these!


----------



## Spencer2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

By the way this will be my first hunting rifle, is this a good choice for the money ($75 for the rifle, 50 for the Monte Carlo stock,  havent decided on what scope yet and $35 for ammo)?


----------



## Spencer2009 (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyone got any suggestions on what scope to use on it?  And anyone know where i would be able to get a bent bolt or a smith to bend mine at?


----------



## Big7 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Good for hunting loads.*



Spencer2009 said:


> So is this the ammo that i would use for hunting?
> 7.62 x54r (7.62x54R) 180gr SP Sellier & Bellot Box (20 rds)
> $17.95
> 4102323
> ...



Yes... Good hunting factory load.

The producion ammo is .308 because/for the Finn. models.
They have a .308 dia. bore.
The original Russian is a .310 or .311 dia (depending on who you ask)

The Russian will shoot the .308 and the Finn can take the
.310-.311 but will be tight and kick a little harder.

Hunting production is .308 for the fact that there are some Finns on the market. They are covering their butt for the higher pressure.

Complicated? PM me and I can go into more detail.


----------



## SR Burton (Feb 18, 2010)

*Mosin Scope*

You'll like the rifle.  The going rate for an excellent condition one is around $100 with all the extras. (sling, bayonet, ammo pouches).

Sportsmans Guide has the non corrosive ammo at $40 for 150 rounds.

If you want a period correct scope and mounts, that will set you back about a grand.

Try eBay for sellers with economical setups for scope and rings.

Some of those options don't require you to bend the bolt.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Feb 18, 2010)

You can get several styles of scope mounts for it at www.Brownells.com.  If you get one of the ones that replaces the rear sight you would be better off buying a low-powered long eye relief scope or an optical sight.

Remington and Westinghouse Electric both supplied these rifles to Czarist Russia.  These are going to have octagonal receivers.  Round receivers were produced during communist government rule.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Feb 18, 2010)

I would run it as is. Unless you _NEED_ a scope. They are fine rifles for the money. I have 3, an M44, M38, and M91. I have killed 2 deer with the 91. They all shoot good. I load a 150gr. SP bullet over 52gr. IMR 4350. It will do the job.


----------



## Spencer2009 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey which one is better, the hex reciever or the round reciever?


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Feb 18, 2010)

If you plan on drilling and tapping for a rear mounted scope the round receiver is best.  For pure historical value I like the older czarist models.  Either way it is surprising how long they maintain their accuracy.


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 6, 2010)

Hay Spencer2009
Have you fired a round through this rifle yet?  Ask to do so. I think this is a heavy recoil gun.  I would like to sale one. Also a full spam can of 147 gr. ammo.


----------

